# Aquarium Depot in Whitby!



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally something other than BigAls in this end of the city. I work randomly in Brampton so I've gone to that store many times, but I live in Oshawa so this is awesome.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

That's very close to my work place, only 1 block away


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Signs got installed today.

Doors open at 10am. Had sneak peak earlier this week and its got everything youd need and want. No more having to go to the west end for hardware, dry goods and live stock. Right now there is a pair of 8 foot frag tanks with one stocked with quality frags. Ton of euphillia, acans, zoas shrooms, nems, gonipora frags and lots more to come.

Invert wall is in the works but not up just yet 

Super stoked not gonna lie. My wife won't be happy that I have access to this stuff so close to home though. Lol


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

I was joking with Hussain that i was going to try to be his first customer. Guess you beat me to it!


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

bigfishy said:


> That's very close to my work place, only 1 block away


You might have to change your signature.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

mmatt said:


> Signs got installed today.
> 
> Doors open at 10am. Had sneak peak earlier this week and its got everything youd need and want. No more having to go to the west end for hardware, dry goods and live stock. Right now there is a pair of 8 foot frag tanks with one stocked with quality frags. Ton of euphillia, acans, zoas shrooms, nems, gonipora frags and lots more to come.
> 
> ...


Any fish Matt ? Looking for a Mando!

We can finally meet up and hang out at a fish place lol


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

kharmaguru said:


> I was joking with Hussain that i was going to try to be his first customer. Guess you beat me to it!


Lol well haven't actually given any $$ yet but will be handing my money over tomorrow for sure.lol just helped out a little.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Dee2010 said:


> Any fish Matt ? Looking for a Mando!
> 
> We can finally meet up and hang out at a fish place lol


Not yet. Jist the frag tanks and all the hardware and dry goods you can shake a stick at. Definitely more tanks in the future though. Invert wall is suppose to be coming too.

Ya I might be a permanent fixture in there...lol


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Any specials?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Homestly I'm not 100% sure. I think so but nothing has been finalized.

Just an up date there will be give aways with purchases


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

I sent an email to Hussain over a year ago because I thought I got overcharged for an item. I realised my mistake and immediately sent another saying so. Dude has not responded to a single email I have sent since. Pretty sad. I have spent so much money in that store. At least Kris continues to be good guy.


----------

